# AllNighter JUMBO MOE,



## Jumbo Mo (Nov 22, 2016)

The stove pipe flange on the back my stove does stove pipe go inside or outside. If outside where do you get 8-1/4 inch to 8 " stove pipe. Picture attached


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 23, 2016)

All pipes go inside. You want any creosote to end up in the stove not dripping on the outside of the chimney or the stove. Not that you want creosote mind you but yeah, that's the idea.


----------



## bushman (Nov 24, 2016)

Jumbo Mo,  this is what I did on my Mid Moe.  I am sure you can find a stove pipe adapter somewhere or just crimp one down but, I tried it this way with the female end of T over the stoves flue and it works just fine.  The older stoves I have been fiddling with this year seem to have this same deal with outlets not fitting what you get at the store.


----------



## Jumbo Mo (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the pic, putting the crimped end in was leaking.


----------



## bholler (Nov 24, 2016)

Jumbo Mo said:


> Thanks for the pic, putting the crimped end in was leaking.


What do you mean it was leaking?


----------

